# dbus and hald



## mururoa (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi there,

On a new Freebsd 8.0 STABLE 32 bits system, full zfs, I just installed Xorg and Kde4.
All is good but at start dbus not starting 'the right way' so hald dont start at all and I have no keyboard or mouse in kdm.

Still I have dbus starting but not all processes.
The dbus-daemon --system is missing


So I enter a text console as root and issue :
`/usr/local/etc/rc.d/dbus start`
and then
`/usr/local/etc/rc.d/hald start`
Then I go back to kdm and all is good !
in rc.conf I have :


```
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
```

No error I can see on logs outside a warning about kern.maxvnodes cant be set to 400000 (so it defaults to 100000).

Annoying.


----------



## mururoa (Apr 19, 2010)

Tanks DutchDaemon.
No reply ... It seems that is not that easy to stat so.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 19, 2010)

Try booting with verbose logging (boot menu option 3, "Boot FreeBSD with verbose logging") and see if that turns up anything about dbus not launching (completely).


----------



## mururoa (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok, I do that as soon as I finished configuring wlan card with ndis.


----------



## mururoa (Apr 19, 2010)

Done but nothing with dbus or hal in the dmesg.
Here is full file gziped and attached.
Please ask me if you want grep in it but file size prevent me to directly post in the message or as plain text attached file.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 19, 2010)

We'll need [cmd=]dmesg -a[/cmd] in this case.


----------



## mururoa (Apr 19, 2010)

Here it is :


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, apart from the errors, I'm missing the obvious lines, like (this is from my own dmesg) 
	
	



```
Starting local daemons:
.
Updating motd:
.
Starting powerd.
Starting openntpd.
Starting smartd.
Starting openvpn.
[B]Starting dbus.[/B]
[B]Starting hald.[/B]
Configuring syscons:
 keymap
 blanktime
```

The ineteresting thing is, you're missing this line entirely:


```
Starting local daemons:
```

Is _anything_ started from /usr/local/etc/rc.d/ running after booting?


----------



## mururoa (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey that was it 
Nothing started from /usr/local/etc/rc.d/ since I missed the $ in the line :

```
local_startup="${local_startup} /usr/local/kde4/etc/rc.d"
```
So kdm started but nothing else.
Thanks a lot.


----------

